# Dzelži / Hardware >  Par LCD monitoru "pakaļgaismu"

## WildGun

Lieta tāda, ka man te čomiem īsā laika sprīdi nobruka četri ViewSonic monitori. Visiem vaina identiska - vairs nespīd moņa apgaismojums. Ar bildi viss OK. Jautājums - kas ir tas, kas nobrūk? Pašas lampiņas vai sprieguma pārveidotājs? Domāju, ka otrais, tomēr gribētos dzirdēt kāda zinoša cilvēka domas. Otrs jautājums vēl no Ļeņina laikiem - ko darīt?

----------


## Delfins

nu tur parastā CCFL fluerescentā gaisma - drizak lampa, jo invetoram maz kas var nobrukt.
ko darit? - sameklet beigtu LCD un pieslegt lampu un paskatities.

----------


## Colibris

Viens ViewSonic ir gadiijies ar shaadu probleemu. Vainiigais izraadiijaas maziitinjais droshinaataajs fona apgaismoshanas kjeedee.

----------


## defs

Varbūt uz priekšu nepirkt ViewSonic,bet iegādāties kaut ko citu.Es domaju,ka kaut kāda brāķu partija gadijusies.

----------


## Colibris

> Varbūt uz priekšu nepirkt ViewSonic,bet iegādāties kaut ko citu.Es domaju,ka kaut kāda brāķu partija gadijusies.


 Varbuut nav tik traki. Tas kuru es laapiiju ir no pagaajushaa gadsimta - viens no pirmajiem LCD, bet darbojas veel joprojaam.   ::

----------


## WildGun

Štelle, redz, tāda, ka lampas tur divas. Diezi vai abas vienlaicīgi varētu nobeigties.....

----------


## defs

Tad atliek vainu meklēt barošanā.

----------

